# Constant Barking



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi all, 

Just wondering if any of you lovely people could help me...... Minnie is 7 months now and she's always had a habit of barking like mad! But recently it's started to drive me mad and I get so frustrated!! 

She tries to jump on the window-sill and bark at everything/everyone that goes past! I tried putting things on top so she can't jump up she still manages too. So I put her back on the floor but she does it again, iv been as consistant as I can for months now, I Saha for NO when she does it but that doesn't make a blind bit of difference, tried the pet corrector, rattling coins, just nothing seems to work- don't know what else I can try other than pulling my hair out and she turning me grey!!! (luckily I'm a hairdresser) lol! But other than this she's a perfect puppy just the barking that's getting to me a tad  

Any advice would be much appreciated! Thank you for any help!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like you have tried all the usual things....I have read that to stop a dog barking you need to teach it to bark on demand first. I've watched a few videos on you tube on how to do it...seems like quite hard work but may be worth a try if it is driving you mad. Mine bark too.....but a saying that one of my good friends on here taught me was ...dogs bark and babies cry..it kinda helps


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Beth, Dudley barks quite a bit too but not quite as bad, I've bought a book - Barking - the sound of language, (look it up on e-bay or google), quite a small book but quite interesting, having said that it hasn't helped me that much at the moment but i'm still working on it!! my main problem is he barks anxiously at noises from outside, the basic advice is put yourself between the dog and the noise with your back to the dog to let them know you are dealing with it and hold your hand out, you have to do this everytime - the idea is eventually you can just put your hand out and they will think ok mum's sorting it (or dad..), i'm not totally sure its working - I think he thinks 'well you haven't sorted it - the noise is still there'!! i don't know if this would work in your situation anyway. maybe worth a look at the book anyway, especially if you can get a 2nd hand one (i wouldn't pay loads for it).


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I've found this tricky too, one of mine is a barker. I guess some dogs are nervy and more highly strung .... sorry, I don't have a solution. Can you put her in a different room that doesnt have access to the window-sill for a while? Does she ever bark when out or is it just at home?


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Willow is a barker,and that starts the other 2 off,i dont have a solution,i have tried removing her from the room,she does stop,but it depends what has triggered her off.She is also a barker when out,at other dogs mainly,but we have taught her to fetch a ball,so she dos;nt bark when she is focused.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Its very difficult to stop barking. I struggle. But I can sometimes bring it under control. 

I presume you've names the command, ie Quiet, Shhh etc. Even if in vain. You need to be brave a grab the muzzle to stop the barking and name it again. She will get the idea of what Quiet means and will sometimes try and be quiet. Other times she'll completely ignore you 

Muzzle holding is only a short term thing, not for always.

Millie tries to be quiet sometimes and she makes the funniest sounds trying to hold her bark in. It is funny.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki is increasingly vocal - in the car she constantly woofles, not yet proper barking, but I can see it easily escalating!) she likes to look out of the window and woofles at cars, motor bikes, dogs being walked etc etc... she doesn't bark much at home - but then nothing goes past our house, really. She has just started barking at people sometimes when we are out walking - it is a greeting bark, but still irritating. 
Theory I have heard is that you need to stop your dog looking at what is making them bark. Easyish to do if walking with them, treat on their nose and then move the treat so that they follow it around so whatever they were barking is out of their eyesight.
Can't do that in the car, though and am reluctant to restrict her movement so that she cannot see out...


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your responses! I will try what everyone has suggested  
Sometimes she's not as bad but other times like today for instance she'll bark at anything! But thank you for all your advice, much appreciated! You guys help so much


----------

